# MIKE COULTHARD SCAMMER - THE FINAL ANSWER



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

As I had heard nothing from the police regarding the action they were hopefully going to take against Mike Coulthard who had scammed several people on the TT forum and several other forums I emailed them asking for an update. Below is the answer from the police and my very reserved reply. Im sure you can imagine that with this extremelyharsh penalty imposed on Coulthard he will certainly not be involved in this sort of criminal activity in the near future.........OR WILL HE.

_*Hello Mr Brenton,
Thank you for your email. The case against Mike COULTHARD has been finalised some ten weeks ago. Due to having no previous convictions he received an adult caution for the offences. There would therefore be no court case. If you are still outstanding £300 then I advise you to re contact Mr COULTHARD and request that he gives you your money back. I have received emails from persons who state Mr COULTHARD, since his involvement with the police has made efforts to pay persons back.*_

This was my reply to the police

_*He has repaid me just after you first interviewed him. I understand that your involvement doesn't go as far as prosecution and this decision lies with others but Im sure that you can understand my disappointment that this person wasn't made to pay for his misdeeds and it seems that its far better to defraud people than it is to trust them. All the members and others who he blatantly defrauded will feel that as usual the criminal has won once again and the law has lost as usual. No wonder the British public has no confidence in either the police or the justice system. I certainly will have second thoughts before I resort to the legal system such as it is if such a problem arises again.
One other point is that I personally feel that considering that this was finalised ten weeks ago you, as my contact point might have at least taken the trouble to let me know the result if that's what it is.
I take it you will have no objection to my informing the members of the TT forum of this disappointing news*_

Great news for everyone involved that this scroat got his just desserts
Regards
John


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just deserts John? how......i got a caution for peeing down an alley when caught short 20 odd years ago lol. so he got told to pay back everyone or they will take it further i assume......as the law has to try to achieve an amicable situ for all. so he could offer £1 a week to each person and get away with it tbh


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I do have confidence in the Police so I hope you are not speaking for me. Its the criminal justice system I have no confidence in. Its about cost and public interest isn't it? Will the public interest be well served by potentially spending thousands on court proceedings prosecuting this guy. I remember your celebrations having a pop at people who had suggested you may not get a positive outcome. At the end of the day you got your money back and your mail suggests others will too. What do you want blood, maybe we should pay for the guy to go to jail for a while to completely satisfy your call for blood? Sorry if I sound a a little touchy, but honestly I am a little sick of hearing about a lousy few quid which after all said and done you now have back. Another guy here had his house done over last night, now thats what I call crime and his upset is tangible and worthy of support {have you written to him supporting him?> . If you are daft enough to pay someone you don't know , a complete stranger, hundreds in advance of receiving your goods, then you have mug written all over you and so probably deserve what you get. So for effs sake stop whinging now and leave it alone. Either that or revert to your original stream so those of us who dont want to continually read this miserable stream, don't have to. Happy Christmas


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

WTF....................... [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]........................Frustrating outcome to say the least.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTMBTT said:


> WTF....................... [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]........................Frustrating outcome to say the least.


5hit outcome yeah lol


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hang on Gaz, he got his money back, what better outcome is there? Ask our friend who has just been burgled - will he get his money back? - will he have peace of mind ever again living there? will he have a load of crap now claiming from insurance etc? Will anyone ever pay for this? No chance on all fronts. So the creator of his stream has done brilliantly in comparison and is still f#cking whinging like a little girl who has had her arse slapped. Merry Christmas Gaz you are a good egg!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

BrianR said:


> I do have confidence in the Police so I hope you are not speaking for me. Its the criminal justice system I have no confidence in. Its about cost and public interest isn't it? Will the public interest be well served by potentially spending thousands on court proceedings prosecuting this guy. I remember your celebrations having a pop at people who had suggested you may not get a positive outcome. At the end of the day you got your money back and your mail suggests others will too. What do you want blood, maybe we should pay for the guy to go to jail for a while to completely satisfy your call for blood? Sorry if I sound a a little touchy, but honestly I am a little sick of hearing about a lousy few quid which after all said and done you now have back. Another guy here had his house done over last night, now thats what I call crime and his upset is tangible and worthy of support {have you written to him supporting him?> . If you are daft enough to pay someone you don't know , a complete stranger, hundreds in advance of receiving your goods, then you have mug written all over you and so probably deserve what you get. So for effs sake stop whinging now and leave it alone. Either that or revert to your original stream so those of us who dont want to continually read this miserable stream, don't have to. Happy Christmas


We are all a little weary with the continuing "Saga", but this judgment only enhances the problem instead of burying for
good the perpitrator. Over the years he will have gained excessive amounts of illgotten "LOOT" which should be recovered
including any court costs through proper prosecution and backtracking of his antics across a multitude of enthusiasts forums.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

We are all a little weary with the continuing "Saga", but this judgment only enhances the problem instead of burying for
good the perpitrator. Over the years he will have gained excessive amounts of illgotten "LOOT" which should be recovered
including any court costs through proper prosecution and backtracking of his antics across a multitude of enthusiasts forums.[/quote]

Supposition surely? How do you know MC has been doing this for years? The police who have investigated don't appear to think so. The main fact we are aware of is that he repayed this individual member, but this individual member is still whinging about it. For f#cks sake there are more important and serios things happening right now. People are sleeping on the streets in this weather. 2.5 miliion don't have jobs. Pensioners are being robbed and murdered on a daily basis; little girls are kidnapped, killed and her family dont know where she is.The country is on the edge of the financial abyss. But f#cking M Coultard is still the flavour of the day once again. Get real and get a life, this isn't important, its not even nearly important. For ever and a day mugs have been taken by conmen having their pride hurt; this sounds like a whingy kid, the sort noone likes, going on about the little girl next door picking on him. I wish I knew him, anyone prepared to hand others bags of cash with nothing in return is always worth knowing. I would think more of the victim here if, knowing this guys address as he claimed to, he had driven his TT down there, knocked on his door and smacked him in the mouth. Pride goes before a fall or in this case with it - talking about this is just making the victim feel less like the fool he proved himself to be. Noone has robbed me of £300 because I am not stupid enough to hand £300 over to someone I don't know with nothing in return. Are you? If so please send it marked for my attention.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

BrianR said:


> We are all a little weary with the continuing "Saga", but this judgment only enhances the problem instead of burying for
> good the perpitrator. Over the years he will have gained excessive amounts of illgotten "LOOT" which should be recovered
> including any court costs through proper prosecution and backtracking of his antics across a multitude of enthusiasts forums.


Supposition surely? How do you know MC has been doing this for years? The police who have investigated don't appear to think so. The main fact we are aware of is that he repayed this individual member, but this individual member is still whinging about it. For f#cks sake there are more important and serios things happening right now. People are sleepiong on the streets in this weather. 2.5 miliion don't have jobs. Pensioners are being robbed and murdered on a daily basis; little girls are kidnapped, killed and her family dont know where she is.The country is on the edge of the financial abyss. But f#cking M Coultard is the flavour of the day once again. Get f#cking real and get a f#cking life, this isn't important, its not even nearly important. For ever and a day mugs have been taken by conmen and having their pride hurt; this sounds like a whingy kid, the sort noone likes, going on about the little girl next door picking on him. I would think more of the victim here if, knowing this guys address as he claimed to, drove down there, knocked on his door and gave him a smack in the mouth and told him to keep the change. Grow a pair of balls and get over it'; its done.[/quote]

Agreed their is more important events out there, but taking care of the small insignificant events at the bottom of the
slippery sliding scale is a must, justice dished out poorly leads to the mess we are currently in today, "Toxic debt" another
scam that has not been dealt with lies at the other end of the scale, perpetrators of that appear also be imune from serious
risk of being brought to book, indeed the bulk of your social problems highlighted above can be linked directly to that event.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Agreed their is more important events out there, but taking care of the small insignificant events at the bottom of the
> slippery sliding scale is a must, justice dished out poorly leads to the mess we are currently in today, "Toxic debt" another
> scam that has not been dealt with lies at the other end of the scale, perpetrators of that appear also be imune from serious
> risk of being brought to book, indeed the bulk of your social problems highlighted above can be linked directly to that event.


[/quote]

I think people like and need to be able to blame something. At the end of the day, social deprivation or not, people have choice. They choose top be thieves, murderers or conmen. BUt as I said earlier Conmen arent new, they have been around for hundreds of years. They only exist because there are mugs or the vulnerable to take advantage of; I have avery sympathy with the vulnerable; I don't for the mugs. What do they say, one born every minute? Very true


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

perhaps the mods might close this now. It was meant as information not as start of another discussion but mainly for those who had been scammed and may or may not have got their money returned. And just for a little more information I have records in double figures of members of this and other forums who have been scammed by this man. As for the absolutely stupid comment that some macho man would have thought more of me if I had driven 300 miles and smacked him in the mouth perhaps he might consider that Coulthard is 30ish and I qualify for my old age pension so not really a sensible consideration except if you are hidden behind a keyboard. Also he probably doesnt consider that defrauding people of hundred or thousands of pounds gets no punishment whereas if I had taken his advice I would probably get three months the way the justice system works. Finally the money meant nothing, the principle did. If you let scum get away with the small crimes they will then eventually try the larger ones. Smacking someone in the mouth might have worked when I was a silly kid but not any more.

Mods please close this thread the trolls have arrived


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Morning. Think its unfair to close this thread and even more unfair to say the Trolls have arrived. The members who have commented are regular members on here. If you don't want peoples opinion on the subject then don't post on here mate. It's a public forum. This is not a dig at you but it's a bit mad to call people trolls and ask for it to be closed because some don't agree with you.  
Without knowing all the facts about what went on, I'm actually surprised that the police got involved.Normally if you enter into an agreement to buy or sell something and one of the parties doesn't stick to the agreement then under normal circumstances this is a civil dispute. As I say I don't know what went on. 
If you don't have a criminal record then generally speaking you are eligible for a caution for a first offence depending on the offence. However, to receive a caution you have to admit the offence and the person has to agree to accept it. So clearly without doubt MC has admitted it to the police. 
I would put good money on the fact that if he had denied it then the police would have had to take advise from the crown prosecution service. 99.9% certain they would have dropped it and MC would have had no further action taken against him and you would not have had one penny back. CPS won't run a case if it isn't in the publics interest and if they think there is no realistic prospect of a conviction at court.
So ultimately the outcome is quite good for you imo. I'm not sure other police forces would have taken this case on. I understand that you would have liked MC to be charged and taken to court over this. Unfortunately thats not how it works in England and Wales. 
Another thing to consider is this. Once MC has had his caution from the police there is NO legal requirement for him to pay his victims back, None what so ever. The punishment is the Caution end of story. Not a Caution and pay people back. The police have no power to make him pay you back. So as I say it was a good outcome in the real world. 
I would agree with you that the officer in charge of the case is required to update you with the outcome and if it is really true that he didn't then perhaps you should complain to his supervisor.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Hang on Gaz, he got his money back, what better outcome is there? Ask our friend who has just been burgled - will he get his money back? - will he have peace of mind ever again living there? will he have a load of crap now claiming from insurance etc? Will anyone ever pay for this? No chance on all fronts. So the creator of his stream has done brilliantly in comparison and is still f#cking whinging like a little girl who has had her arse slapped. Merry Christmas Gaz you are a good egg!


wasn't meant like that brian, i meant as in first post that he got away relatively scott free imho. yes the op got his bucks back, but the scammer is still free to come up with a new way to scam...........a leopard doesn't change its spots i feel.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

There is a fairly well subscribed thread that shows all the details of this situation but just to put one point straight, I didnt get the money back because the police got involved, I got all my money because after chipping away continually at Coulthard I went to the Money Claims on line website and made a claim through there for the balance. Through various other people including the mods on this forum and other forums supplying information to the police Coulthard was interviewed and started to repay some people. In my opinion, after so many complaints from so many people from several forums who had bought items from Coulthard and not received goods or refunds this showed intent over a long period and should have been dealt with in court not by a slap on the wrist. I dont believe this non punishment will discourage him from doing this again. But then again what do I know.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

Ive just read some of the comments on here and most are either supportive or critical of the system or my posting this information but one member has made a few statements that I would like to answer

_At the end of the day you got your money back and your mail suggests others will too_
My mail suggests some may get their money back but this is only those recently who gave details to the police. There are in my opinion more who didnt bother to claim or even push Coulthard after their first few complaints and just wrote it off as bad luck

_What do you want blood, maybe we should pay for the guy to go to jail for a while to completely satisfy your call for blood?_
One word - justice, the man scammed people. Google his name and see what turns up, there is even one mans blog dating back some time.

_I am a little sick of hearing about a lousy few quid _
A lousy few quid to youy might be the savings of a pensioner and as Ive said the money was not the point. Dont forget its your choice to read the thread. Dont read it and you wont get sick of it.
_
Another guy here had his house done over last night, now thats what I call crime and his upset is tangible and worthy of support {have you written to him supporting him?> _
No I havent written to him but what has that got to do with my complaint about Coulthard. I guess that when the scroats who did it are caught you will be happy that they get a slap on the wrist and are set free to commit more crimes.

_If you are daft enough to pay someone you don't know , a complete stranger, hundreds in advance of receiving your goods, then you have mug written all over you and so probably deserve what you get._
That really is a nice attitude considering a lot of people on the forum buy and sell and that involves sending money before getting the goods and dealing with members on trust. Perhaps you mean that every member who buys from the forum is a mug and every one who sells is a scammer. Bitter man.

_f#cking whinging like a little girl who has had her arse slapped_
Not whinging just letting the forum know the position. There were lots of posts showing support and the point is simply to let them know that Coulthard has got away with a little slap. Your posts have made it more than it was meant to be.

_Supposition surely? How do you know MC has been doing this for years?_
Go here, this is interesting because most of the excuses are the ones he used with me. http://apopandagumshield.wordpress.com/ ... d-scammer/

_Noone has robbed me of £300 because I am not stupid enough to hand £300 over to someone I don't know with nothing in return._Guess you only buy from M&S and never on the net.

_I'm actually surprised that the police got involved._
The police got involved because it wasnt a single case but several complaints were made.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Mods please close this thread the trolls have arrived


[/quote]

Ah, I see. I am no troll, in fact rather than shy away from trolls I have personally taken them on here.

There is two things about this that dont sit well with me. Originally I was one of those who offered you sympathy; I didnt then like your vitriolic rant at members who suggested you should have let it go after you won your cash back. It seems that ypou are the only one with an opinion. It felt disgenuous, ungrateful and unkind; there is a pattern, if people dont agree with you you have a go and call them names. Secondly, how dare you suggest I shop at M and S, I am 'with it' me } You are right, I dont shop on the net and I also dont walk in dark places waving my money around; for both is certain to have it taken from you at some point. I am sorry that your pride was hurt at being taken; it is a fact of life I am afraid. I didnt have to look to know that you hadn't shown sympathy to the member who had his house broken into; ask yourself why that may be. I am sorry you feel to old to have driven down and given this guy a slap and I apologise for suggesting that you should have, not being aware of your age that was remiss of me. Good luck spending your hard earned in a safer fasion and I am pleased that you got it back. Merry Christmas


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

BrianR said:


> > Mods please close this thread the trolls have arrived


Ah, I see. I am no troll, in fact rather than shy away from trolls I have personally taken them on here.

There is two things about this that dont sit well with me. Originally I was one of those who offered you sympathy; I didnt then like your vitriolic rant at members who suggested you should have let it go after you won your cash back. It seems that ypou are the only one with an opinion. It felt disgenuous, ungrateful and unkind; there is a pattern, if people dont agree with you you have a go and call them names. Secondly, how dare you suggest I shop at M and S, I am 'with it' me } You are right, I dont shop on the net and I also dont walk in dark places waving my money around; for both is certain to have it taken from you at some point. I am sorry that your pride was hurt at being taken; it is a fact of life I am afraid. I didnt have to look to know that you hadn't shown sympathy to the member who had his house broken into; ask yourself why that may be. I am sorry you feel to old to have driven down and given this guy a slap and I apologise for suggesting that you should have, not being aware of your age that was remiss of me. Good luck spending your hard earned in a safer fasion and I am pleased that you got it back. Merry Christmas [/quote]

Im not sure where I have been calling people who disagreed with me names but this is the flame room and if someone disagrees with me and calls me a mug or accuses me of behaving like a slapped little girl then I always take umbrage, reply in kind and never back away from any kind of disagreement. I also dont walk away from any problems which is why I chased Coulthard to get my money back. In time and effort I was the loser but I that was of no concern. Anyway its Christmas and we should end this thread on a note of happiness, good cheer and forgiveness so I forgive you (thats meant as a joke, not everyone on the forum would recognise that but Im sure you will) Happy Christmas and a prosperous New Year to everyone who has read this thread and the original one whether you supported me or told me to give up or castigated me or thought me a jolly fine fellow. Please dont anyone post and let me know which you all vote for, my massive ego needs massaging not destroying completely
regards
John


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well you did say to close it as the trolls had arrived.....and tbh i pm'd you this morning, without any reply. it does seem a tad all one sided yours.....unless someone gives a reply you don't like. hey np's it is xmas so have a merry one John and also to your family


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

Gazzer said:


> well you did say to close it as the trolls had arrived.....and tbh i pm'd you this morning, without any reply. it does seem a tad all one sided yours.....unless someone gives a reply you don't like. hey np's it is xmas so have a merry one John and also to your family


yes you did reply to me this morning and mentioned your unfortunate situation where you were scammed. You might remember that I replied when I saw that thread and I expressed my sympathy, support and offered to help if I could in any way.
Apologies for not replying this morning but I felt that all had been answered on the forum or previously by PM
regards
John


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

What does not sit well with me, is that if someone tweets the wrong thing ie colour, gender etc, the police seem to able to trace and arrest them within hours, if you have something broken into, stolen, defrauded etc, they seem clueless, potentially as in this case the CPS don't have the stomach for it and tell he police to stroke MCs dick and pat him on the head and be a good boy.

Both the police and the CPS seem very hot on protecting minority sections of the population whilst casting adrift the masses,
rather than applying equal treatment to both.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Didn't respond to my troll part I see lol


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

The courts should punish you KEYSERSZOSE!!! Your types, suckers who go around handing money to guys you have never met are the reason these scamers exsist. Im sure if MC hadnt taken your money then you would have lost it to someone else anyway!

You need to sort your act out man... not come crying here like a big baby.

MC did you a favour, better to learn the lesson over a petty £300 than be tricked out of your life savings.

p.s. No need to write the whole post in super large italic text, it made my eyes bleed trying to read that. :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> The courts should punish you KEYSERSZOSE!!! Your types, suckers who go around handing money to guys you have never met are the reason these scamers exsist. Im sure if MC hadnt taken your money then you would have lost it to someone else anyway!
> 
> You need to sort your act out man... not come crying here like a big baby.
> 
> ...


Dem, not sure if you are just winding up or trying to miff him off........can you not just be maybe a bit more tactfull lol


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

Demessiah said:


> The courts should punish you KEYSERSZOSE!!! Your types, suckers who go around handing money to guys you have never met are the reason these scamers exsist. Im sure if MC hadnt taken your money then you would have lost it to someone else anyway!
> You need to sort your act out man... not come crying here like a big baby.
> MC did you a favour, better to learn the lesson over a petty £300 than be tricked out of your life savings.
> p.s. No need to write the whole post in super large italic text, it made my eyes bleed trying to read that. :evil:


I told you the Trolls were here and you didnt believe me. Guess something woke this one up, maybe his single brain cell sparked into life but dont worry it wont last. Ive read a few of his posts before, none make sense and just seem to be simply to wind people up. Why people like this even bother on this forum I dont know. Im sure that he couldnt hold a sensible conversation with anything with a higher IQ than a cabbage so I would suggest his plain ignorance and stupidity should be just ignored. Perhaps then he might disappear back under his bridge with his brown paper bag and his friends. Please excuse the large font but it will be easier for him to run his grubby forefinger under the lines as he forms the words one by one


----------

